# Golfers/Golf Bores



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So there I was minding my own business at The Kempinski last night watching the footy and all of a sudden I'm accosted by some mad Chelsea supporting Golf pro...

And he wasn't wearing Pringle....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So there I was minding my own business at The Kempinski last night watching the footy and all of a sudden I'm accosted by some mad Chelsea supporting Golf pro...
> 
> And he wasn't wearing Pringle....


what was you doing there? i thought you stayed other side of town? not being nosey just trying to get a feel for what ppl do and where they go?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Kempinski Hotel in Ajman mate....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The Kempinski Hotel in Ajman mate....


ah i c... why do so many places have same name doh.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

did you know toon are 11-1 to be promoted to premier league next season, worth a shot..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gambling's not allowed here...

(And we'll turn over the yids tonight, I reckon 3:0)


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Gambling's not allowed here...
> 
> (And we'll turn over the yids tonight, I reckon 3:0)


i heard if you wear a red shirt on a certain day at certain place (my fav animals) you can stil ave a flutter...hushsh.

Spurs will wallop the toon tonight, toon getting stronger but so up and down, clean sheet with chelsea one week.... throw away 2 goal lead to stoke the next! spurs are on the up at min- thats where my cash is going.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That sounds like a small beer wager to me, whoever wins buys the other the amount of goals scored in the game in beer at a bar of my choosing....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That sounds like a small beer wager to me, whoever wins buys the other the amount of goals scored in the game in beer at a bar of my choosing....


i will up ya aunty... whoever loses will get the others beers for whole evening

(ps u will have to wait till im over there obviously)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why would you want to be up my aunty, she's 76 for goodness sake....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Why would you want to be up my aunty, she's 76 for goodness sake....


careful.....some1 already edited my gonad post name lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy, you need serious help, come lay on my couch....I only charge 1000 Dhs per hour.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Andy, you need serious help, come lay on my couch....I only charge 1000 Dhs per hour.


oh i wouldn't offer that to andycap if i were you!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh i wouldn't offer that to andycap if i were you!!


Well, I'd offer to educate him that the TOONS are really The Newcastle School of Ballet Dancers..........I'm outta here before he throws teddies from his pram!! 

PS, he's just left for the pub.....it could be interesting on here later!! LOL


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy, just tell him what he can do with his blue flag next time:






Office Sign :: Stick the Blue flag Up your ARSE

In fairness to the Blues, they'll win the Premiership this season. WHU, on the other hand.............well there is always an exciting finish to stay up.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh the youtube video feature is now working... can't wait to see what sorts of footage get posted... hehehe


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

looks like im buying beers...... lucky win, i heard the crowd cheer last goal over heaton doh


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> looks like im buying beers...... lucky win, i heard the crowd cheer last goal over heaton doh


Indeed you are, I couldn't have been happier. Now, Bar 44 or Raffles for my free night out....

(look at Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Views, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai for details, they're the 2 most expensive bars in the city....)


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Indeed you are, I couldn't have been happier. Now, Bar 44 or Raffles for my free night out....
> 
> (look at Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Views, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai for details, they're the 2 most expensive bars in the city....)


why not go the whole hog and head to cincin with their love seats? what the fluck are they ?? haha


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're just so not my type....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

what a team.........


----------

